# New 90 gallon layout



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*falls out of chair* I think I saw God -(o-o-)
Welcome to the forums! just saying with this setup you definitely going to have to make a journal!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 3, 2016)

Gorgeous tank!


----------



## Kyuss420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dude sexy as hell. What is that tropical, pineapple leaf like looking plant you have dead center right below the huge stones??


----------



## Akaliman (Jul 28, 2014)

nice rocks! and overall tank too.
third pictures from the top, what is that plant?


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Awesome tank and layout!!! 
[emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zritter (Dec 22, 2016)

Akaliman said:


> nice rocks! and overall tank too.
> third pictures from the top, what is that plant?


Those are eriocaulon sp. 'polaris'

Bump:


Kyuss420 said:


> Dude sexy as hell. What is that tropical, pineapple leaf like looking plant you have dead center right below the huge stones??


Thanks! It's actually a miniature freshwater pineapple! :grin2: Kidding, it's eriocaulon malayattoor.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Very cool and beautiful tank. Really interesting layout and concept.

You need to start a journal, as I'm sure many here, including myself, would like to know more.


----------



## zritter (Dec 22, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> *falls out of chair* I think I saw God -(o-o-)
> Welcome to the forums! just saying with this setup you definitely going to have to make a journal!


haha, thanks for the warm welcome! I will definitely start a journal as soon as things slow down at work and I have a bit more free time.


----------

